# Asbestos pad



## mikeinkaty (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a layer of bricks on my table (total dimension about 18" x 18") that is covered with a 3/8" thick piece of hard asbestos. This is my melting/pouring station. Well the asbestos plate is starting to crumble and I need something as a replacement. Any suggestions?

Yes, I know about the dangers of asbestos but I just use it to catch occasional hot stuff that falls. I do not apply heat to it. I was an old wall shingle I found on a garage being demolished.

Steel would rust and aluminum is to expensive.

Mike


----------



## Lou (Feb 21, 2013)

1/2" kaowool. Be advised that fluxes eat it like water and cotton candy. Why not just get a piece of stainless sheet or flashing?


----------



## kurt (Feb 22, 2013)

Stainless is what I use - my whole bench top is a piece of 1/4" stainless plate

Kurt


----------



## mikeinkaty (Feb 22, 2013)

SS would work. Not something readily available at the big box stores though. Thanks for the suggestions.

Mike


----------



## butcher (Feb 22, 2013)

check the big box scrap yard.


----------



## qst42know (Feb 24, 2013)

Used stainless restaurant serving tray.


----------



## mikeinkaty (Feb 24, 2013)

The nice thing about the asbestos is that I can set my crucible on it while melting and not lose heat out the bottom of the crucible.

Mike


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah, asbestos is a good material if we keep aside the bad things.

I'm using ytong blocks for crucible resting or whatever is hot. It's aerated concrete. Adding a brushed layer of fireclay improves things too.


----------

